# NEW EDELBROCK "HOLLEY STYLE" CARBS!



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Hmmm... In case you din't know, Edelbrock sold recently, right about when the pandemic hit. I was curious to see what the new owners would do with it... This is a cool start.






Edelbrock.com: Search results for: 'vrs 4150 carburetor 850 cfm 1308'


Edelbrock is the most respected name in performance! Since 1938, Edelbrock has manufactured its core products in the USA for quality and performance.




www.edelbrock.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

All those air bleeds on top look like mini jets,….just like quick fuel….so that is a real plus. See thru sight glass…cool


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

4 corner idle mixture screws too


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So my question is why not just buy a Quickfuel or Holley that have it down already? Is Edelbrock trying to get some Holley customers buy it's similar looks? Maybe it's different in person but it looks like an unfinished casting, would like it buffed up a little more but it's still pretty neat looking. Are they saying any advantages over Holley and Quickfuel, any pricing??


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> All those air bleeds on top look like mini jets,….just like quick fuel….so that is a real plus. See thru sight glass…cool


I like the design, effort, and idea... Surprised they left it looking about as tempting as a Saltine with no salt, but Im sure theyll make purple ones when the pandemic is over.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> So my question is why not just buy a Quickfuel or Holley that have it down already? Is Edelbrock trying to get some Holley customers buy it's similar looks? Maybe it's different in person but it looks like an unfinished casting, would like it buffed up a little more but it's still pretty neat looking. Are they saying any advantages over Holley and Quickfuel, any pricing??


Esthetics are big in this industry. I expect them to jazz it up, some day.

Why buy one? I dont know why folks dont buy Proform carbs. They were the first (I think) to improve the Holley design... with billet metering blocks, sight glass, 4 corner idle, etc. Why buy a Lemans instead of a Chevelle?

It's too subjective to answer. For my part, I'll say that everytime these manufacturers take a competitors product and make minor improvements, we as consumers wind up with better products, selections, and prices. So Im glad theyre doing it. Edelbrock needs to revive itself and Holley needs some competition.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Interesting Plasma finish. I heard they combined forces (is how they put it on their web site) and moving to Mississippi.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Interesting Plasma finish. I heard they combined forces (is how they put it on their web site) and moving to Mississippi.


Well if Holley and Edelbrock combined forces, than everything that I said is false. We're all screwed.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Interesting Plasma finish. I heard they combined forces (is how they put it on their web site) and moving to Mississippi.


Post a link if you see it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah... Looks like Comp Cams bought them


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

I hope they dont start having failing carbs now that Comp bought them then 
I heard a lot of bad quality control on Cams and Lifters!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

So, Comp bought Edelbrock? Hmmmm.... I wonder if somewhere up the line the parent companies of all of them, including Holley, are the same. I head that Holley really took Barry Grant to the cleaners over patent infringements due to his "Holley-like" Demon carbs. In fact Holley now owns Demon and Grant is not involved. If that's true, I can't see Holley tolerating Edelbrock doing something similar.

Bear


----------



## slingshot (Aug 22, 2021)

May be a great carb but it just looks... weird. The script "Edelbrock" embossed just looks out of place on a "Holley-like" carb.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> So, Comp bought Edelbrock? Hmmmm.... I wonder if somewhere up the line the parent companies of all of them, including Holley, are the same. I head that Holley really took Barry Grant to the cleaners over patent infringements due to his "Holley-like" Demon carbs. In fact Holley now owns Demon and Grant is not involved. If that's true, I can't see Holley tolerating Edelbrock doing something similar.
> 
> Bear


In my experience, patent laws are exactly like criminal laws, meaning that they only enforce them when it suits them. Gibson and Fender Guitars have allowed various competitors throughout the last 70 years, to completely, blatantly copy their designs, yet if you opened up a small shop in your garage, trying to do the same in order to feed your family crackers and seaweed, they'd sue you so hard that you'd need to visit the ass doctor.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Many patents expire after 50 years, and then enter the public domain. Maybe some don’t, not sure…..


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

well i've tried 2 edelbrock carbs, not a fan, they run out of fuel too quick. right now i have a new quadrajet coming tons better carb , just my 2c


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

redhotgto66 said:


> well i've tried 2 edelbrock carbs, not a fan, they run out of fuel too quick. right now i have a new quadrajet coming tons better carb , just my 2c



OK, I hate blanket statements like that with no more info. So go into depth and give us exactly all the details.

Carb type?
Year of Purchase?
Your engine build spec's?
Timing and distributor advance curve spec's?
Engine vacuum? Vacuum advance can on the distributor?
Intake type?
Carb adapter?
Fuel pump/pressure?
What does "run out of fuel too quick" mean? RPM?
What adjustments did you make to the carb to solve the "run out of fuel" problem.
Transmission type?
Rear gear ratio?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

In my research, Ive heard of owners complaining that they "ran out of fuel" when they sit for extended periods... but that's it. And... unless I have another tuning issue, I might be inclined to agree with that, because it dose take a bit to start my car after it sits. Plus, looking at the design of the jets, I "could" see that might happen.

As for running out of fuel while running, I drive like an uncaged rabbit with his balls on fire, and Ive never had that happen. But I do have a 406 with an appropriately sized 800 cfm carb. Not sure what would happen if someone treated a Pontiac like a Chevy and put a 650 on it.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

well i dont have all those specs available, but i do know this, when i installed a 800 cfm holley i didnt have any more problems with speed. sorry jim i didnt get technical enough for you, im not that smart lol ! that being said if someone of your caliber would work on it and adjust everything correctly it may do a lot better with a smaller carb, i dont have that guy at my disposal.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Many people never dial in a carb or set a timing curve. Im (was) one of them. For the last 35 years Ive been drag racing all over this green Earth, going fast and having a blast... but I had no idea what I was doing, so it was a lot of luck. 

I raced my vette all over the place, doing burn outs left and right, and then one day realize that my secondaries werent ever opening. Raced my GTO around with the wrong firing order. lol.

If you threw on a Holley 800 and it worked, that's great. You can do that with a Pontiac. But if you do some tinkering, you might squeeze out another 20 hp. My car picked up almost 30hp, on the dyno, with a different carb.


----------

